# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Bà con giúp đánh giá sản phẩm này của mình vừa làm xong với

## trunghehe

những ngày trung thu, ngày nghỉ cuối tuần mọi người tấp nập đi chơi, còn mình ở nhà làm cho công ty trang web. không biết thế này đã giao hàng được chưa không biết, mọi người góp ý giúp nhé. cảm ơn rất nhiều, tay nghề hơi yếu nên làm nhìn hơi xấu đừng chê mà góp ý thật lòng nhé

địa chỉ website: http://vaidiakythuatvn.com

vào góp ý giúp mình nhé, có gì thì góp ý với mình qua yahoo nhé các bạn, yahoo mình là kiniem_hoctro28

chúc mọi người nhiều sức khỏe

----------


## viettu169

bạn làm được như vậy là tương đối tốt rồi, mình chỉ 1 góp ý nhỏ thôi
khi mình di chuyển chuột đến công cụ *sản phẩm* thì chữ ở các công cụ con mình thấy nó gần nhau quá, như vậy rất khó coi

chúc vui!

----------


## seotn

hình ảnh chỗ banner chính hình như hơi mờ ........................

----------


## phanloi711

ok, để t xem thử rùi cho ý kiến sau [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

